# hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210



## peach (Feb 12, 2010)

Kind of a silly topic, I know.. but there seems to be a lot of ways to skin this particular cat.  Latex paint on drywall ok?  Some jurisdictions say yes... some say no...

What say we?


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

Not here...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

Peach,

I've seen a lot of melamine sheets applied over drywall; it has a hard surface and is made for bathrooms.  I used them for tub surrounds (before the puzzle piece prefab surrounds became popular) on my rentals back in the day; and they worked well for years.

We did'nt have no stupid codes or ignorant inspectors to bother us.   :mrgreen:

Uncle Bob


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

Not here. chad


----------



## peach (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

It needs to get caught at plan review, then.. (I always glance at the finish schedule).  Tiling after the fact is a costly, time consuming change at the final.

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

Painted drywall not accepted here. Although, tile really isn't that much better, with porous grout lines and all.

Yes, it should be addressed at plan review, either as a question from the applicant, or as a redline comment if not addressed in a finish schedule.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

No painted drywall here either!


----------



## JMORRISON (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

Try this

http://www.generalpolymers.com/products/technotes/3479.pdf


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

No painted drywall.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

I notice the "Surface Preparation" section of the Sherwin Williams data sheet only discusses concrete.


----------



## JMORRISON (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

I am not selling Sherwin-Williams.  Most of the coating manufacturers make paint like coatings acceptable to USDA inspected facilities for cleanability.  good enough to eat off of I should be able to p*ss on it.  I would not recommend this for high use public bathrooms unless on vandal proof substrate

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pdf/products/pro_industrial_hibild.pdf

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&prodno=930399993&doctype=PDS〈=E


----------



## peach (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

AHJ will accept it..

says it's a maintenance issue.


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

The only time I have accepted paint for this application was over masonry.  The applicant proposed epoxy paint in this situation and I accepted it.


----------



## peach (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

The AHJ decided it becomes a maintenance issue.. they'll accept acrylic paint


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: hard, smooth, non absorbent surface, IBC 1210

I agree with JMorrison,

Paper covered gypsum, that is painted does not meet the rquirement for commercial use.

Uncle Bob


----------

